# B & M Capeland Xl



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

I've had this for a few months and like it a lot more than I thought I would. In fact, I like it so much I hardly wear it







It's just too rough an environment out here for a 'nice' watch. Note that the dial is (like the Certina) more yellow than it appears here in these photos.










The case is Ti and the bezel is stainless. I was concerned how this combo would look, but they've actually done well on this. There is a recessed style HEV (a la SD) and the curved lugs are punctuated with screwed bars. I like onion crowns, so I was glad to see this easy to grip (despite the generous crown guards) and effortless to turn version. Speaking of winding, it feels just like an SMP when manual winding - no resistance or feedback at all - as if nothing is connected to the crown. This is only the second watch brand (after Omega) that I've experienced that with. I'm sure there is a wonderful horological explanation for it


















The dial is yellow kevlar and so is the fitted strap (with yellow stitching!).



















B&M used deep applied markers that are filled with pools of lume, making the watch very bright. The exception, inexplicably IMO, is the markers at 12, 3 and 6. No batons, just a dot of lume paint which is notably much less bright than the hour batons







The 12 pip on the bezel is another pool that glows brightly.

The broadsword hands are favorites of mine and this set is well done. Even the repetetive 'Phi' theme is not so obtrusive as to be offensive. I like the white on black date wheel - a good choice for this watch. The boldness of all the dial items and the brightness of the lume actually make this watch useable in low light conditions, unlike many coloured dials I've seen.









More photos to follow. Note that the domed crystal was a







to photograph, as always.


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

OK, here's a photo of the side of the case:










And one of the profile as seen from 6:










I didn't put the lume shots on my USB drive, will get them up here tomorrow


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Another really nice watch there Colin


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Nice Colin ... quite a watch to have in the field


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

Well, had to have it shipped here. You know the deal.

It stays boxed up except when I need photos for you the Forum. Not sure what happened to my lume photos, so I took more and will post them. This is quite possibly the brightest watch I own!









The appeal of the watch may seem marginal from photos, but I can tell you this is a very nice diver that is growing on me daily.


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

I am continuing my love affair with this watch. It is very comfortable on the wrist, despite the size and height (







). I don't want to overemphasize the 12, 6 and 3 lume dimness - those pips are about the same as on most other watches. It's just that the batons are brilliant!

This photo gives a good idea of how the aforementioned pips fade more quickly than the batons:










This is the most accurate representation of what the watch looks like in the dark for the first 10-15 minutes. Yes, you can actually read the dial print by the hand lume! (that is you can on the full-size pic, compression has ruined the effect)










A close up shot (4s exposure) - bril!


----------



## bobbysamd (Apr 2, 2005)

Very nice watch!

I didn't realize that B&M made divers' watches, especially really nice ones such as yours.

Continue to enjoy!


----------



## bobbysamd (Apr 2, 2005)

FWIW, a little bit of internet research will reveal that this watch can be had at a decent price.


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

at the weekend there was a great deal on at the opposite of "understock"... if ya get my drif... on these but its ended now... much to my sadness....





















Id have loved one of these for that deal.


----------



## hotmog (Feb 4, 2006)

I like it too, especially those hands and the meaty looking onion crown. However for some reason I've not fathomed (pardon the pun) this model and the B&M marque in general seem to be regarded almost with distain on some forums. This may be due in part to the somewhat unrealistic MRRP, but with the internet deals currently available it becomes a strong contender in its 'actual' price range, in my opinion.


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

I think that one of the things that 'hurts' B&M among WISs is that, like Chopard, they also make jewlery. This puts them in the category of 'not serious watchmakers' in some folks' eyes. Not true IME, nor is it true of Chopard who still make their own movements in house.


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Wow Chopard do their own movts... I didnt know that. I thought they were just rebranded and re-numbered ETAs... I always fancied a MilleMiglia back when they used to always advertise them on the back of Classic & Sportscar magazine in the late 80's/eraly 90s...

Still loving the Capeland pix Colin BTW... and keeping my fingers crossed for another good deal...


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

I'm far from a Chopard expert, but I remember seeing an interview in a watch magazine once that reported that at least some of their movements are entirely in house. I'll have a look around and see if I can find some details.

The Capeland XXL is one of those watches that if you like the photos, you'll love the watch.


----------

